# Be My Parent/Children Who Wait



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Wondering whether we should subscribe to either of these? Who has tried them and do they seem to be helpful or not? Any opinions on this would be appreciated x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi. 

We found our little boy on cww. We preferred it to bmp as you can see exactly where lo is and speak directly to the ff. It also gives you access to adoption uk.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We went for Be My Parent, but only subscribed for 3 months.  I would suggest sticking with the internet versions rather than the newspaper/magazine style release as they update the internet daily/weekly/whenever there is a change.

We found a few girls we would have pursued further if we hadn't already found our LO.

Also, don't listen to the horror stories some SWs paint, if children have waited longer than 12 months LAs often put the children on BMP/CWW.  There are far more children out there than adopters and so you may feel a little overwhelmed by them at first.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to you both for your replies  x


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We subscribed to BmP, as you can pay month by month, rather than paying a high annual rate. 

We enquired about quite a lot of children (there were over 150 across all ages on the website when we registered), but rarely heard anything back. Whether this was our social worker not passing on responses (because she felt they were unsuitable perhaps), or the family finders being inundated, we'll never know! For the two that did respond, it was only to say thanks for enquiring, but they'd had loads of responses and were pursuing a link with another family. 

I agree with Paul though; definitely don't listen to the horror stories! Our SW once told DH to avoid BMP, but loads of the LO's profiles she sent were also on BMP.  

I've heard that CWW is better (for all the reasons MummyPea mentions), but I don't think we'd have dared pay the huge fee until we'd been waiting a lot longer. Our SW was very good at sending profiles through fairly regularly though. If she hadn't, we'd probably have signed up just to have something to do. I was ridiculously impatient whilst waiting for our match.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We have one from both, our son was in BMP, although we had already been linked with him before he was in there, had a bit of a shock when we found him in there as they forgot to tell us he was going to be in there. We found our daughter through CWW.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

i can not give any advice on this but dh and I are interested in the cww, we are going to hopefully subscribe soon if we do not get a match in the next month or so.  hope you find your lo soon pyjamas x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We subscribed to both before we were matched to ds1. We made loads of enquiries and had a mixed response. Some sw never replied, some replied to our sw and we went no further. We also got the thanks but a link had already been sent identified. We did have one link were the sw visited but they disclosed information that wasn't in the profile or cpr and we had to say no. I still wonder what happened to those children  .

Bmp and Cww are good and people clearly find matches. Just be careful as there are pictures and videos which can really pull at the heart strings. The profiles cannot be published containing certain information which is understandable. We found out the hard way unfortunately.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We have now tried Be My Parent as due to the cost we felt that we will try Children Who Wait if we are still finding a match difficult in a few months time. We were both a bit disappointed last night as there did not seem to be many children in our age range but will keep checking regularly as that may improve. Thanks for all your comments x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi PJs,

Are you on the national register? Is your agency part of a consortium? 

Glad you are going in an activity day - have you asked your SW if their will be little ones in your age range? Just if you know this upfront.
X


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Gertie
We are on the register now. We asked our SW about it and she said we were. Our agency is not part of a consortium. We know that most of the children at the activity day are likely to be older than are preferred age but at least you fell that you are doing something! sitting at home waiting is damn hard!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Totally! Have you thought about preparing a short profile on you to hand to SWs or you can send to SWs when inquiring about children on BMP? We did this when we found little boy at an exchange day and i think it really helped (or at least made us feel better doing something).
X


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

We subscribed to BMP for three months and that's where we found the LO we are hoping to adopt.  It just so happened the LA he is under the care of is part of the consortium that our agency belong to. I can't comment on CWW as we never looked at that site.  

I would just use the online versions as has been said as they are more up to date.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

pyjamas said:


> Gertie
> *We are on the register now. We asked our SW about it and she said we were*. Our agency is not part of a consortium. We know that most of the children at the activity day are likely to be older than are preferred age but at least you fell that you are doing something! sitting at home waiting is damn hard!


We asked our SW if we were on the register and she said that we were - my DW then called the register and found out we weren't on the it at all - and that our SW had made a mistake on the paperwork so that it couldn't be processed but hadn't left a contact phone number so they were very glad my DW called!

There's no harm in giving the register a quick call to check - you can also ask how many times other SWs have asked for your profile.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

My DH spoke to SW today and she said she had been informed we were on the BMP website but warned us about it. said the children on it were hard to place. My DH told here we were doing it because we are getting so frustrated waiting and felt we needed to feel we were doing something x


----------

